# Suche jemand zum Werben (besitze Battlechest code classic+alle addons bis wod den ich den geworbenen zur verfügung stelle)



## Chitos (24. Juni 2016)

Hi, suche jemand der bock hat neu anzufangen oder wieder anzufangen um ihn zu Werben, biete Wow code classic bis WoD, Taschen + Taschengeld.

 

 

mfg Tiger


----------



## kekai (25. Juni 2016)

Hey,

Ich habe daran gedacht mir ein wow account zu machen.


----------



## NRqe (1. Juli 2016)

Hallo, habe dir eine private Nachricht geschrieben. Kannst ja mal antworten, falls Interesse besteht


----------



## Alisha98 (5. Juli 2016)

Hallo, habe interesse!


----------

